# Flat Brimmers Took a Swan



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
wyogoob and gdog

.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Glad to hear it.

Now... what culinary delight will you think up for it this year? It's going to be hard to top swan tongue soup. o-||


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice!  Where's the Rockstars, white framed sunglasses and the Vape Pens?:mrgreen:


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

This is my favorite post of the year!! Oh, and congrats on the swan! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats!! Is gdog standing in a foot deep hole?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

CPAjeff said:


> Congrats!! Is gdog standing in a foot deep hole?


....maybe 6" hole


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Sweet


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice job guys. Swan is by far the best waterfowl I've ever eaten (havent tried sandhill yet). 


-DallanC


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Spot on gentleman!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Awesome!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## T-dubs-42 (Sep 8, 2015)

Love it


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

Good pic and congratulations. Only thing missing is your tactical shotgun.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Glad to see the young man won the three kick contest. 

Job well done Goob!


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Totally awesome! You two make a flat brim look really good. What about barrel stickers?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*ditty bag*

It was a great time.

gdog carried my little ditty bag that held batteries, shotgun shells, cell phone, knives, crackers, apples, coffee cup, 2 pairs of gloves, 2 books, wallet, headlamp, bailing wire, Snickers, cheese, Soppressata sausage, foam seat cushion, sun screen, mosquito repellant, water, binoculars, camera, camera tripod, more batteries, maps, zip ties, garbage sacks, sunglasses, jerky and my high blood pressure pills - you know, enough gear for a half day of waterfowling.

I carried my shotgun, 10 shells and a bag of swan dekes; about 500 lbs for crying out loud:









beautiful day:









So I dug in way back in the phrag where the swans couldn't see me...uh...so far back in fact I couldn't see them. Didn't matter, gdog stood out in the open and would flagged the big white birds down, yelling at me "There they are, there they are, right over yer head. Do you see them? Je(&^ Chr)(&!!!" uh...by the time I laid down my knife and stick of Salami, grabbed my shotgun and got out of my nest in the phrag the birds, that at one time were 20 yards away, were gone. Great fun, let me tell ya.

I finally shot one that circled around and came back into the decoys for another look. When the big bird came into the dekes I was on high alert this time....uh...out in the open taking a leak:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

You couldn't make that up if you tried. Man it's a shame it wasn't on video....LOL


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Nice job guys. Swan is by far the best waterfowl I've ever eaten (havent tried sandhill yet).
> 
> -DallanC


Sandhills are pretty tasty. They are upland birds though, not waterfowl.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Great pics - congrats again!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats Goob!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Best Swan Calls*

I use 2 swan calls, the mellow-sounding wooden SQ-30 Quarter Call by Illinois River Valley Calls and Southern Calls' modern plastic Ole Swanee:









Anyone that's hunted with me knows my unique calling abilities. Last year I called a group of 5 swans within range for gdog using the Ole Swanee call. And earlier that day I called in two coyotes and a badger with the same call.

Inconsiderate swan hunters crowding you on the dike? A couple "woo hoos" on that Ole Swanee and they get up and clear out.

This year I brought in a red fox, 2 raccoons and a barn owl with the wooden call. Boy, its rare to see barn owls out in the daylight.

I'm not making this up. They still make calls out of wood.

.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

That first pic is hilarious! I can't help but think of this:


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Go on I like your style

Supposed to say. Goob I like your style. 
Auto correct sucks.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*slight embellishments*



LostLouisianian said:


> You couldn't make that up if you tried....................................................


Yes I could.

.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Sandhills are pretty tasty. They are upland birds though, not waterfowl.


Interesting clarification I've never thought of. Thanks, learned something new.

-DallanC


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I use 2 swan calls, the mellow-sounding wooden SQ-30 Quarter Call by Illinois River Valley Calls and Southern Calls' modern plastic Ole Swanee:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got the same call on the left


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*a woodie is good*



dkhntrdstn said:


> I got the same call on the left


I find the wooden one easier to use and better sounding. But I am the world's worst caller.

.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

You're rockin that brim !


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> I find the wooden one easier to use and better sounding. But I am the world's worst caller.


Does that mean you killed the worlds worst swan?

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Noble bird*



DallanC said:


> Does that mean you killed the worlds worst swan?
> 
> -DallanC


I don't think there is a "worst" swan.

To me the big white bird is the most noble of all game birds and I am honored to get a swan permit every once in awhile. 65,000 to 70,000 Tundra swans stop at the Great Salt Lake Marsh on their fall migration. A small number of Utah swan permits are issued each year as a management tool, 2,500 I think.

Each time I hunt swan my goal is to spend some time in the marsh with friends or relatives and hopefully fill my tag and as humanely as I can. "Bang, plop" if I may. If I do harvest a swan, or any other bird for that matter, no edible part of the animal will go to waste.

I try to squeeze a little humor out of everything these days but sometimes my kidding may go too far, offend someone. I mean no disrespect to the big noble white bird or to those who wear flat brimmed hats. It's as ridiculous to judge someone by the way they wear their hat, as ridiculous as it is to waste part of a game animal.

I apologize if I have offended anyone.

.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

That's an awesome story. This could be my favorite thread of the year.
R


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> I don't think there is a "worst" swan.
> 
> To me the big white bird is the most noble of all game birds and I am honored to get a swan permit every once in awhile. 65,000 to 70,000 Tundra swans stop at the Great Salt Lake Marsh on their fall migration. A small number of Utah swan permits are issued each year as a management tool, 2,500 I think.
> 
> ...


It isn't that they're wearing it wrong.....it's that it's wrong to wear it at all!

EDIT: Congrats on a great bird and.....Top O Da Page!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> I don't think there is a "worst" swan.
> 
> To me the big white bird is the most noble of all game birds and I am honored to get a swan permit every once in awhile. 65,000 to 70,000 Tundra swans stop at the Great Salt Lake Marsh on their fall migration. A small number of Utah swan permits are issued each year as a management tool, 2,500 I think.
> 
> ...


I was just trying to squeeze a little humor out of the thread as well. The one and only swan I killed in my youth is still a great memory for me. And it was extremely good eating. They are magnificent birds.

-DallanC


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I was just trying to squeeze a little humor out of the thread as well.
> 
> -DallanC


....I think the timing of Goobs reply post had a lot to do with the tone of his response. Its all good -()/-


----------

